# Measure (6) times - cut once



## middle.road (Jun 25, 2021)

And still fail.
Ceiling fan installation in shop. Not straight forward, I had an old Hampton Bay 'pipe and ball' type one laying around and needed to mount it up closer to the ceiling.
There's not a whole lot of open real estate on my ceiling so, 54"/2+6" would give me 33". Had to miss the opening to the attic, the hanging 4' light and the original light fixture in the ceiling. 
I took down the original light fixture that the PO had installed and put in a single bulb socket.
and a picture is worth a thousand words...


Misses the bottom of a light bulb by about 1.5" - too close for comfort if the fan were to start wobbling.
I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## brino (Jun 25, 2021)

Doh!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 25, 2021)

Ceiling shrinkage?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 25, 2021)

We have all been there   . I am in the process of pulling the head back off an engine because I forgot to install the push rod for the fuel pump.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 25, 2021)

middle.road said:


> And still fail.
> Ceiling fan installation in shop. Not straight forward, I had an old Hampton Bay 'pipe and ball' type one laying around and needed to mount it up closer to the ceiling.
> There's not a whole lot of open real estate on my ceiling so, 54"/2+6" would give me 33". Had to miss the opening to the attic, the hanging 4' light and the original light fixture in the ceiling.
> I took down the original light fixture that the PO had installed and put in a single bulb socket.
> ...


A miss is as good as a mile...

As an added bonus, you'll get a lovely strobe effect.  
You could take that fixture out and put a flush mounted can up there.


----------



## extropic (Jun 25, 2021)

Nothing wrong with your math, so either the fan isn't 54" or you didn't do 33".

More importantly, why do you have a menu tacked to your shop ceiling?


----------



## aliva (Jun 25, 2021)

use one of these, might help


			Amazon.ca


----------



## rabler (Jun 25, 2021)

Trim 3” off the blades?


----------



## middle.road (Jun 25, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> A miss is as good as a mile...
> 
> As an added bonus, you'll get a lovely strobe effect.
> You could take that fixture out and put a flush mounted can up there.


Definitely a 'wonderful' strobe effect, as I found out just a little while ago when I installed a small LED spot bulb.
Thanks to your reply, which triggered my gray matter, on a shelf (in the back covered in dust) down in the basement are sitting (8) can fixtures.
Guess what is getting installed next?


extropic said:


> Nothing wrong with your math, so either the fan isn't 54" or you didn't do 33".
> 
> More importantly, why do you have a menu tacked to your shop ceiling?


Poor Man's 'Man Cave' art. Friend of ours worked at the joint when they changed their pricing. They were trashing them and he grabbed it for me since it was heavy thick plastic - figuring I could use it in the shop for something.
Lacking wall space, I screwed it to the ceiling.


rabler said:


> Trim 3” off the blades?


That's a viable option. How much you want to bet I mess it up and the fan loses balance?


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 25, 2021)

rabler said:


> Trim 3” off the blades?




Winner!!!


----------

